# Can you identify these plants



## Jonathan_Manning (Feb 5, 2016)

As the title really, does anybody know the name of these plants. The guy at my local store didn't know their names. Apologies if this isn't the correct forum, getting to grips with Tapatalk.

Cheers
Jon










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Doing my best from what I can see...

Looks like the light green bunches in the foreground are _Micranthemum umbrosum_.

The reddish one is one of the color variations of _Rotala rotundifolia_ ('colorata' maybe).

The grassy plant in the back is mondo grass (_Ophiopogon_); not aquatic.

Broad leaved plant on either side of that is _Echinodorus grisebachii_ (bleherae, amazonicus, etc), aka Amazon sword

Hard to see but the plant with the fine leaves may be _Cabomba caroliniana_; a closeup would clear that up.


----------



## Jonathan_Manning (Feb 5, 2016)

Cavan Allen said:


> Doing my best from what I can see...
> 
> Looks like the light green bunches in the foreground are _Micranthemum umbrosum_.
> 
> ...


That's great, thanks for that, when I'm home I try and get a close up of the background plants. Thanks once again.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

